# صباح الورد، صباح الفل، صباح الياسمين، صباح القشطة، صباح اللوز



## Que?

This morning, I emailed an Arabic/Morrocaan friend of mine this greeting:

_"Sabah Al Khair_" and ended with, "_Keef haluk_?".

They replied: "_Sabah al nour wal yasmin...Alhamdulillah..kifek inta?_"

Based on the context and our prior exchanges, I'm sure they're saying they're fine and asking me how I am in return, but what exactly is this person saying? I found that "Alhamdulillah" is a way of saying "God/Peace be with you".


----------



## ihsaan

Actually, "alhamdulillah" means "Thanks to God/Allah" (here in the sense, as far as I can tell: "I am well"), while "As-salaamu alaikum" means "Peace be with/upon you", and I think "God be with you" would be "Allah ma'ak". 

Kifek inta, is dialect, and means "how are you?"


----------



## Que?

What about the, "_Sabah al nour wal yasmin_", part?


----------



## Josh_

It literally means "morning of light and Jasmine."  It is just a response to SabaaH il-kheer.  The most common response, as far as I can tell, is SabaaH an-nuur, but many things, quite often flowers, can be used instead of nuur.  For example SabaaH il-yasmiin, SabaaH il-full, SabaaH il-ward, etc.

I even had one Arabic professor who would sometimes greet us with a refulgent "SabaaH al-imtiHaan" on test day.


----------



## saj159

Can somebody tell me more about the greeting sabah el fol or is it sabah el full?


----------



## Josh_

Hello Saj159,

In Arabic script it is صباح الفلّ.  I would transliterate it _SabaaH al-full_.  What exactly did you want to know about it?


----------



## saj159

That you're meant to say it to a loved one.. But I am not sure.


----------



## Josh_

It is a way to say 'good morning'.  Generally, it would be a response to صباح الخير SabaaH al-khayr, but I believe one could start with it as well.


----------



## saj159

cool.. how many other ways r there to say good morning


----------



## Nikola

saj159 said:


> cool.. how many other ways r there to say good morning


In addition to Josh' fine examples, in Yemen I often hear:
Saba7ek (Saba7esh fem,Saba7kum pl.) Allah bilkher.


----------



## Aramiyyara

I've heard in Egypt "sabaa7 al-'ishta", "morning of cream".


----------



## saj159

Nice one, I ain't heard that one.. But is that one only used in Egypt?


----------



## Aramiyyara

I think so, but I'm not sure... Maybe you can introduce it in other countries as well .

I love the expressions "Sabaa7 al-ful", "Sabaa7 al-ward", etc. a lot! Never found an equivalent in another language.


----------



## faraula

Of topic: silly story, my first stay in cairo, masri food etc so when I heard for the first time Sabah al fl, I thought automatically about foul (the beans) looool but that was long time ago 

sabah al kishta I guess is only in egypt because kishta in this general cool-awesome-ok meaning is only there I guess.

My favorite is sabah al ful, sabah al yasameen, as these flowers have most beautiful perfume in the world.


----------



## Josh_

Yes, that is a funny story and also shows the importance of knowing the distinction between long and short vowels and singular and doubled consonants.


----------



## faraula

Wallah they were pronouncing it more like sabah al fouuuul instead of doing it short


----------



## Mahaodeh

With a little more time you will be able to distinguish; it would have still been different.

With regards to using it elswhere, I do know that in Iraq and the Levant they may use this; actually you can just use any nice word after sabaa7 or masaa'.


----------



## alenaro

Aramiyyara said:


> I love the expressions "Sabaa7 al-ful", "Sabaa7 al-ward", etc. a lot! Never found an equivalent in another language.



Good morning, but what's the meaning exactly of ful and ward?


----------



## Mercezu

Can someone help me translate please?
Thanks


----------



## I.K.S.

The heart on the left  : Good morning , the one on the right : Morning of Roses (a romantic way of saying Good morning in Arabic )


----------



## Mercezu

Thanks a lot!


----------



## elroy

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> Morning of Roses (a romantic way of saying Good morning in Arabic )


 It's not necessarily romantic in Palestinian Arabic.  Is it always romantic in Moroccan?


----------



## I.K.S.

^ I'm afraid it's not even a common Moroccan usage ,my response was based largely on the modern Arabic literature ,not everyday experiences though .


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic, there are various alternatives to the classic صباح النور (such as صباح الورد، صباح الفل، صباح الياسمين) and none of them have romantic connotations.


----------



## I.K.S.

I can hear صباح النور being used from time to time ,but all the alternatives you listed above would sound too romantic in our society,especially in Casablanca where the dialect is considered a bit harsher by sound and content.


----------



## cherine

It's not romantic at all in Egypt either. It's just a way of wishing a beautiful morning.
Learners just need to be careful with those greetings صباح + anything else than الخير, because while they're perfectly fine among friends and aquaintance, they can sound off/strange (for lack of a better description) when said to the wrong person: your boss, a total stranger...


----------



## rayloom

صباح النور is used as a reply to صباح الخير, at least in Hijazi Arabic.


----------



## I.K.S.

It is the case here too ,I thought of writing that but omitted this detail because it requires some familiarity and acquaintance as Cherine mentioned earlier .


----------



## elroy

rayloom said:


> صباح النور is used as a reply to صباح الخير, at least in Hijazi Arabic.


 Same in Palestinian.  It's probably the universal default response, no?


----------



## rayloom

elroy said:


> Same in Palestinian.  It's probably the universal default response, no?



Certainly seems so.


----------



## cherine

Yes, صباح النور is the reply to صباح الخير (I'm pretty sure this was mentioned in a previous thread).
As for صباح+ a kind of flower, the reply is with another kind of flower, usually صباح الفل or صباح الفل والياسمين.


----------



## Summayah

Ahlan!
Can someone please tell me the meaning of “ صباح لوز"? I heard this phrase in a song 
Sabah El kheir by Majid Al Mohandis.
حبيبي صباح الخير . صباحك ورد وفل ولوز

Shukran.


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forum!

The standard/default response to صباح الخير is صباح النور.  However, there are variations on this, such as صباح الورد or صباح الفل or صباح الياسمين.  I've never heard صباح اللوز, and on its own it sounds odd -- probably because my first association with اللوز is almonds and not flowers -- but in combination with الورد والفل (which are flowers) it sounds okay.

In the song, the songwriter uses صباحك ورد وفل ولوز instead of صباح الورد والفل واللوز as a variation on the default structure.  The meaning is the same.


----------



## akhooha

The leaves of the walnut tree have a very pleasant odor .......


----------



## elroy

It's almond, not walnut.

Yes, I realize that they're not talking about almonds, but almond blossoms (or maybe leaves?).  As I said, it sounds strange _on its own_ because when I hear اللوز I think of almonds not almond blossoms (or leaves).  In combination with the other ones, it sounds better.


----------



## akhooha

Don't know why I had walnuts on my mind (onset of senility?) ---- anyway, the flowers of the almond tree are very sweet smelling......


----------



## elroy

Well, the Arabic words do sound similar (لوز vs. جوز).


----------



## Summayah

Thank you for your replies!


elroy said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks elroy for the friendly welcome


----------



## Sun-Shine

In Egypt some people (not all ) say لوز and more than that
they use different kinds of fruits as grapes , guava
Some say honey , sugar , cream ,...etc.


----------



## elroy

Do you mean people say صباح اللوز on its own?


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> Do you mean people say صباح اللوز on its own?


Yes

Small group of people say these words almonds ,grapes , guava ...etc
Now, these words begin to disappear.


----------

